# Potential Free Firewood Near Melville , NY (LI) *laughing*



## Dix (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm LMAO 

http://longisland.news12.com/news/h...debris-removal-after-tree-trimming-1.13172393

*Note to MODS*  I put it here, because I knew it would end up here


----------



## Gotrek (Feb 24, 2017)

I've put up 2.5 cords already in the last two weeks from "free firewood" cleanup jobs in the local paper.  Best part is I go during my paid l lunch break so I'm getting "paid" to do it.  All within 1 mile from my job 
Its always all bucked and ready to load I spend 20 mins tops loading it...  although I was at a crack house loading... the crack whores do comment on the size of my pickaroon...


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 15, 2017)

If the branches weren't a danger to the lines, why the heck did they destroy the trees?


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Mar 17, 2017)

Dix said:


> I'm LMAO
> 
> http://longisland.news12.com/news/h...debris-removal-after-tree-trimming-1.13172393
> 
> *Note to MODS*  I put it here, because I knew it would end up here


Long Islander's are real peices of work. 

The star of the show looks, sounds, and acts just like one of my neighbors. I really like her, because in a situation just like this, she axes me if I want all the "debris", and I say, "Hell yes!".  The rounds go into my stacks, the branches go into my chipper, then my garden, and I only axe her for $900.

I'm only kidding about the $900. I tell her, "no charge." And, we enjoy the fruits of the garden together in the summer.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Mar 18, 2017)

City folk..."please remove my debris."

It's friggen wood.  Call it wood.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Mar 18, 2017)

sportbikerider78 said:


> City folk..."please remove my debris."
> 
> It's friggen wood.  Call it wood.


You are so right. You couldn't keep us hoarders away if you marketed it as wood instead of trash.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 18, 2017)

Lake Girl said:


> If the branches weren't a danger to the lines, why the heck did they destroy the trees?


She requested it!


----------



## Lloyd the redneck (Mar 18, 2017)

Wowza. Some kinda special.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 18, 2017)

velvetfoot said:


> She requested it!


Trimming troublesome branches is very different from decapitating them to destruction which is what they did if you look at the photos.  Looks like it was intentional as the branches away from the lines were also butchered leaving the tree no chance of survival.


----------



## Dix (Mar 18, 2017)

Lake Girl said:


> Trimming troublesome branches is very different from decapitating them to destruction which is what they did if you look at the photos.  Looks like it was intentional as the branches away from the lines were also butchered leaving the tree no chance of survival.



She told them to go ahead and do it, now doesn't want to pay LIPA's fee, which she knew about up front.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 18, 2017)

Dix said:


> She told them to go ahead and do it, now doesn't want to pay LIPA's fee, which she knew about up front.


From the video, she asks them to trim branches so clean up would be minimized to the branches that were in conflict with the wires ... not all of them. Big difference between a few limbs on one side vs. the total delimb they did.


----------



## Dix (Mar 18, 2017)

They told her up front ( and they do, they have been here to trim trees in my lines) that they will not clear debris, for more than the trimming of branches that interfere with the power lines. It is up to the home owner to have the remaining debris / wood removed.

I just smiled when they told me that.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 19, 2017)

The tree was trimmed to specs.  The utility was happy with it.  She wanted ADDITIONAL work done, as in, my guess, remove the tree for free.  Maybe if she goes on TV and raises a ruckus, they'll remove it for free.  And oh, those wires were there before the tree.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Mar 19, 2017)

Having lived in CT..this stuff is a big deal.  Sometimes in the cities, the big tree under (or close) to the power lines is the only nice tree they have on their property.  That state is plagued with power outtages because it seems people don't allow their trees to be pruned like other states.  In CT you can't count the number of places trees are growing through the power lines.  

I grew up in upstate NY and live in CNY,  they do a great job keeping tress from ppwer lines.  I dont think they ask any questions from the home owner at all.  They just go at it and haul the wood..and we rarely lose power.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 19, 2017)

Plus, this is backyard distribution, where the primary runs along the property line.  People naturally like to plant visual screens, and then they grow tall, if the species wasn't chosen wisely.  It's costly to maintain because you usually can't get a truck back there and they have to climb, unless maybe there's some new technology.  It's a nightmare in a outage restoration, getting new poles installed, etc.

The key is to not have over hanging branches.  Since they trimmed our line, a few years back now, we have hardly any outages, knock on wood,whereas before we would.

I believe LIPA is one of the mpre expensive utilities, 'authority' or no.


----------



## begreen (Mar 19, 2017)

I agree that the branches probably didn't threaten the power lines. They were probably closer to the lower cable and phone wires instead. The tree cutters were hacks. They killed the tree and didn't remove the trunk. Why they decapitated the tree is beyond me. I would be furious because it's obvious that at least half the tree was growing away from the lines. But then again I would have tried to be right there when the company showed up to cut.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 19, 2017)

begreen said:


> I agree that the branches probably didn't threaten the power lines. They were probably closer to the lower cable and phone wires instead. The tree cutters were hacks. They killed the tree and didn't remove the trunk. Why they decapitated the tree is beyond me. I would be furious because it's obvious that at least half the tree was growing away from the lines. But then again I would have tried to be right there when the company showed up to cut.


Read the previous posts.


----------



## begreen (Mar 20, 2017)

Read the posts and watched the video. The tree crew were hacks.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 20, 2017)

begreen said:


> Read the posts and watched the video. The tree crew were hacks.


You're wrong.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 20, 2017)

The homeowner asked them to "trim" the limbs to clear the lines.  From what I can see, one side would have been in contact with the lines.  They destroyed the tree not just trimmed...

Yes, I get the homeowner is responsible for clean-up because it is the same deal here.  This distribution line looks like it runs through the middle of the yard ... not the back of the property line which would make sense for your argument velvetfoot.  That big of a tree ... my question would be whch came first - the tree or the line?


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 20, 2017)

I stand by what I've said.  You're naive.


----------



## begreen (Mar 22, 2017)

Someone may be in for a surprise for the next haircut when asking for a trim. We've had the power company out for a limb trim multiple times at two houses. They've never killed the trees, not even near the butcher job that these guys did.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 22, 2017)

begreen said:


> We've had the power company out for a limb trim multiple times at two houses.


Why?


----------



## begreen (Mar 23, 2017)

First time was their call. We had a large old maple that had limbs threatening to rub up against power lines. They requested permission to clear those limbs. We gave permission and the job was done professionally, including cleanup. Tree still looked good and the last time I visited that property it was still looking good. Second time was similar, at a different house and the results were  the same. Last time was a report by us of an alder that was leaning precariously toward the power lines. That tree was removed, with our consent.


----------

